# Dust from Routers



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Was curios guy's how much dust you getting from your router?
The old routers blew dust everywhere. I here the new ones don't blow as much around as the old ones.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

RotoZip designs them to blow the dust along the bit away from you so it seems like there isn't as much. Dewalt couldn't get away with using the trick due to copyright infringement. Speaking of new routers how many think the Bosch RotoZips are inferior to the original company products?


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I've gone thru a few of the rotozips and they don't seem to last long, The dewalt seems to hold up better and if held the right way blows the dust away from you, if you hold it the wrong direction it will blow it in your face. 

Either way they make alot of dust but is 100 times faster and better than by hand!!


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I bought a small porter cable. It is about 2,000 rpm less than the roto zip. Less dust in the air. I can't find one now.

The new small roto zips bushing bearing wears out quickly. I still have an old big body one that I use once in a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Tycoon, we used to use pc's laminate trimmer #7310 (model #), will have to get the collet kit to get it from 1/4 to 1/8". They were really tough, but now I like the Dewalt and its switch. Rotozips are HO grade now. Anybody ever get a pack of their bits that every one busted on the first box? Seems like we'd get a whole pack like that and the next pack, every bit would last until it got dropped wrong.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Darren that pc laminate trimmer is what I bought. I got it at Sam's on the clearance shelf for $25.I think they are 28k rpm vs 30k plus on the other brands. I don't hang all the time and it lasted 5 years. The rzs are like their bits. One and done.

The brushes on the PC are gone. I could replace them. Unlike the RZ that the bushings go and its all over.

Another one that isn't bad is the Ryobi 18v. cordless. You need about 4 batteries and chargers to keep them on all night. Not bad for a gutless cordless. No cords are great.

I had a few bits break immediately. I thought it was because they got damp ?
Tycoon


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> Another one that isn't bad is the Ryobi 18v. cordless. You need about 4 batteries and chargers to keep them on all night. Not bad for a gutless cordless. No cords are great.


That's what we use and have had good luck. Lasted 3+ years, and just now starting to wear out (making noise and heating up). It's great having no cord, and it sits upright wherever you set it. We'll buy another for sure.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

i knew a guy who used to take the fan out to avoid dust ,worked good too i don, t know how the router held up though. probobly ok for short bursts.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got 2 cordless dewalts one with 1/4" for windows/doors and a 1/8" for cutouts. Love them! I can second that they do have a safe zone so they blow -- instead of | you just have to hold them the right way. They keep burning out after 6 months use though. Thinking I'll have to learn how to take them apart and maintain them periodically.

I wish Hilti made a cordless one.

D'S


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

While I do have a cordless DeWalt, have never put into daily service, just for punch and small jobs. So can't really attest to how long they'll hold up. But the corded ones will all last longer if:

Tape the cord to the body so it hangs level when you dangle it by it's cord. The object here is to keep the bit from contacting the floor first. This also saves on cord wear at the body.

Let the motor come to a stop before letting it onto the floor where the fan sucks dust up into the works,

Once a month or so, blow the dust out with an air nozzle. Be sure to do this with the tool running and tap the body with a hammer occasionally while doing so. I do this with scruguns also. If the motor is left off for the air tool cleaning, you're just driving that dust deeper into the guts. I'd say this nearly doubles tool life.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Same here 1/8" RotoZip for outlets 1/4" Dewalt for doors/windows. The dust problem is microscopic compared to keyhogging every box and big sawing/backcutting doors and windows. And precutting? Yes absolutely beautiful in a perfectly framed house with no bumps or jags to throw it off your cut....I haven't ever been in one of those.


----------

